# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: wat te doen bij magerzucht

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: wat te doen bij magerzucht
*
Iedereen spreekt over overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas, en terecht. Wetenschappers noemen dit nu al dé epidemie van deze eeuw. We volgen dan ook regelmatig allerlei zinnige of onzinnige diëten en afslanktherapieën om een gezond gewicht te realiseren en te behouden. Maar wat als je geconfronteerd wordt met het tegenovergestelde probleem, namelijk magerzucht? Voor diegenen die met magerzucht te kampen hebben minstens een even groot probleem dan overgewicht. Maar wanneer ben je volgens de wetenschap té mager? En dé hamvraag: wat kun je er zélf aan doen om magerzucht te voorkomen of te verhelpen en dus de levensnoodzakelijke kilos aan lichaamsgewicht aan te kweken? 

Overgewicht wordt door wetenschappers als dé epidemie van de toekomst beschouwd. Veel meer landgenoten landgenoten dan gedacht zijn echter té mager, en kampen dus magerzucht. Ze doen er alles aan, maar slagen er maar niet in om de nodige kilos bij te winnen. Je mag magerzucht zéker niet gelijk stellen met anorexia. Anorexiapatiënten doen er immers alles aan om er zo mager mogelijk bij lopen. Patiënten die lijden aan magerzucht doen er echter alles aan om gewicht te winnen.

*Uiteenlopende oorzaken*
Magerzucht hangt van verschillende factoren af. Het is uiteraard afhankelijk van wat je eet (en niet eet), van je motivatie, leeftijd en geslacht. Wetenschappers zijn ervan overtuigd dat magerzucht, in sommige gevallen, erfelijk en dus genetisch bepaald is. Net als bij overgewicht, bestaan ook in geval van magerzucht géén mirakeloplossingen. Je eet- en leefgewoonten grondig aanpassen, kan in vele gevallen uitkomst bieden.

*Wanneer spreekt men van magerzucht?*
Wanneer ben je te mager, en spreken we van magerzucht? Ook hier is de Quetelet of de Body Mass Index (gewicht x lengte x lengte), veruit de meest gebruikte methode om na te gaan of je met overgewicht of met magerzucht hebt te kampen. Heb je een normaal lichaamsgewicht, dan varieert je BMI-cijfer tussen 20 en 25. Bij een Body Mass Index lager dan 20, spreekt men van ondergewicht. Ligt je BMI- waarde lager ligt dan 18,5 dan is er sprake van magerzucht.

*Slankheidsideaal*
Wetenschappelijk onderzoek bracht aan het licht dat vrouwen meer vetmassa hebben dan mannen. Het opgedrongen slankheidsideaal is er oorzaak van dat we vaak een streefgewicht nastreven op dat ver onder het biologisch normale lichaamsgewicht ligt. Het aantal vrouwen dat écht té mager is, ligt in alle Europese landen opvallend hoger dan het aantal mannen.

*Voedselopname en energieverbruik*
Vermageren is het rechtstreekse gevolg van een negatieve energiebalans. Die ontstaat bij een verminderde voedselopname en een verhoogd energieverbruik. Verschillende ziektebeelden.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------

